# Dash pod problems!! :(



## saj8162 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know this is a common problem on these Audi's, But i bought this car not long ago, its a 2001 TT roadster 225,
It came with a reciept from audi having replaced the dash panel insert. in 2005 so i thought all was fine, Until recently the petrol guage started playing up, and the temp guage both move around while stationary but when driving they are fine.

The reciept from Audi is as follows:- 
Fuel guage reading full at the time checked & tested vehicle, traced to dash panel Ins
Replaced dash panel insert.
Adaped/coded keys to dash panel.
Radio sound playing up. Requies a new radio
Total bill £746.00

Its done 37k since then when it was replaced. and now im having the same problem, the stereo is playing up, Volume has a mind of its own. :S

What could i do about it now? Surely if they have fixed the problem it shouldn't happened again so soon?

Any idear's what i could do? Dont fancy dishing out £700


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Could well be the dashpod again I'm afraid. Do a search - there are now a couple of companies who will do a repair for £200 so could be worse.


----------



## saj8162 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea thanks, Just been searching the Forum, Found the company "http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk"
Going to give them a ring tomorow see what they say. I bought the car thinking yea its been fixed :S blaaady dodgy clusters lol


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

You may have a dodgy cluster again but the volume on the radios is another common problem. When the volume went on mine it got stuck on full volume and wouldn't turn up or down! Try doing a search about the volume trouble as well. You may need new radio I'm guessing


----------



## reloaded25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BBA Reman will repair the dash pod and they guarantee their work for two years.


----------



## saj8162 (Feb 1, 2009)

reloaded25 said:


> BBA Reman will repair the dash pod and they guarantee their work for two years.


Wheres he based? I dont fancy trying to remove the Dash Pod :?


----------



## saj8162 (Feb 1, 2009)

tommyd_tt said:


> You may have a dodgy cluster again but the volume on the radios is another common problem. When the volume went on mine it got stuck on full volume and wouldn't turn up or down! Try doing a search about the volume trouble as well. You may need new radio I'm guessing


Would it be cheaper to have a after market stereo fitted? also The standard stereo is really Loud, has the BOSE sound system, was looking on ebay for another audi head unit, there still expensive.


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

saj8162 said:


> tommyd_tt said:
> 
> 
> > You may have a dodgy cluster again but the volume on the radios is another common problem. When the volume went on mine it got stuck on full volume and wouldn't turn up or down! Try doing a search about the volume trouble as well. You may need new radio I'm guessing
> ...


The problem can b fixed but WILL happen again. May aswell fit an aftermarket stereo. Buy all the proper buts and wires needed and all ya speakers amps and subs will work as OEM but a nice new head unit instead. I'm in process of gettin money to do this myself. Alpine x105s I believe is the stereo I, and many others on here, am in favour of as it looks great, can run USB/iPod wire into glovebox and its display colours r near enuf identical to that of ya TT dash


----------



## E5ttMAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Cant believe the amount of people with dash faults. Ive just had mine back from cluster repairs UK in norfolk its been 3 days and all seams to be spot on. Service was good, and the woman on to phone sounds super hot....


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

E5ttMAN said:


> Cant believe the amount of people with dash faults. Ive just had mine back from cluster repairs UK in norfolk its been 3 days and all seams to be spot on. Service was good, and the woman on to phone sounds super hot....


how mych mate?


----------



## saj8162 (Feb 1, 2009)

This is going to sound wierd, Went to the garage to pick up my service parts for my car, went to start it nothing, no lights on dash, so i shit it thinking hope the dash pod has not completly failed. anyway poped the bonet open checked the battery, and YES the Live termernal was loose. :s I tighten it up and the fuel guage and temp gauge have been working fine now 
Fingers crossed it stays like tht.


----------

